# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Zonnebanken..écht zo schadelijk?!

## smallen

Ik heb enkele vragen over het gebruik van de zonnebank. Momenteel ga ik om de 2 weken 12 minuten onder een gewone zonnebank. Ik gebruik echter geen beschermende créme, wel een snelbruin créme.

Is het gebruik van een zonnebank schadelijker dan de zon?
Ik las iets over moedervlekken en huidkanker (melanoom) en begin mij er wat zorgen over te maken.
En werken die snelbruin cremes echt? Ik gebruik nu bronzor solarium snelbruiner.


gtzz

----------


## Agnes574

Om de 2 weken één keer 12 minuten onder de zonnebank gaat je lichaam geen schade geven hoor ... al zijn er mensen die vinden dat je beter helemaal nooit onder de zonnebank mag gaan.
De meeste solarium snelbruiners werken wel hoor, maar of ze zoveel helpen als je één keer in de 2 weken gaat weet ik niet.

Ik doe vaak (om een beetje kleur te krijgen) een 'minikuur' ...
Eerste week 2 keer (bijv di en vrij) onder de zonnebank en dan de 2de en 3de week één keer per week en dan de 5de en 7de week één keer... dat helpt me goed moet ik zeggen!

Zelf heb ik een hele intens 'zonnebankverleden' ... ben er vroeger héél érg véél onder geweest, maar ik heb géén melanomen en géén huidkanker!
Je moet je daar géén zorgen over maken ... hou gewoon je (eventuele) moedervlekken in de gaten (of ze niet veranderen/groter worden etc) en check regelmatig of je 'nieuwe vlekken' krijgt!

Succes,hopelijk heb je snel een lekker kleurtje :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

als je van jezelf een donkerdere huidteint hebt, kan een zonnebank ook minder kwaad, wel moet je goed op je gezicht letten, gezicht wordt nl wel snel ouder door het licht,
heb zelf ook een hele goede zonnebank(tosti ijzer) met ingebouwde gezichtsbruiner.
ga er niet vaak onder, meestal voor zonvak. paar keer zodat ik niet verbrand en na vak. enkele keren om een kleurtje te houden.
het volhouden, vind ik wel moeilijk, zolang stilliggen vind ik vreselijk, anders zou ik vaker gaan om een beetje een kleurtje te hebben waardoor je er wat gezonder uitziet.

----------


## smallen

welja ik heb hier zo een lichtbruin vlekje ontdekt op mijn buik...

----------


## sietske763

moedervlekje??
of een gewoon bruin vlekje......had je dat al of is het door zonnebank gekomen...

----------


## Agnes574

Om een lichtbruin vlekje zou ik me niet meteen zorgen maken....

Ik vind het héérlijk om onder de zonnebank te liggen, dan ontspan ik helemaal  :Wink: .
Nu is het wat moeilijker omdat plat liggen niet gaat, maar in het zonnecenter hebben ze een zonnebank waar ik met mijn knieën opgetrokken kan liggen; super!!

Ik ga komende week weer 's 2keer gaan; heb er weer zin in gekregen  :Wink: .
Ik doe het ook om er wat 'gezonder' uit te zien ... momenteel een bleek gezicht met enorme kringen onder mijn ogen ... die zie je véél minder goed als je gezicht een kleurtje heeft!!

Ook gebruik ik iedere morgen nu een bruin-zonder-zon créme van L'Oreal voor mijn gezicht, dat geeft ook al wat meer kleur  :Wink:  en is niet schadelijk ... deze heb je ook voor het lichaam trouwens!!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben vroeger trouwens héél érg véél onder de zonnebank geweest (maar nooit tot ik té bruin was ... vind ik niet mooi staan)...en ik heb totaal géén last van huidveroudering; kwestie van huid (gezicht) goed te verzorgen denk ik  :Wink: .
Ik ken nl mensen die té vaak onder de zonnebank gaan en er onnatuurlijk bruin uitzien; verschrikkelijk!! En ja, daar zie je zo'n verrimpeld/verschrompeld gezicht > écht niet mooi!! En dat kun je helaas niet terugdraaien  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## smallen

hehe, ja ken ook zo iemand, 30 jaar en veel rimpels.
Het is geen moedervlek, ik weet niet of ik het al had voor ik begon met zonnebank. In gans mijn familie is er nog nooit ergens kanker opgedoken das ook al een goed teken.
Had gelezen dat melanoom ook kan ontstaan uit het niets, zonder dat het begint bij een moedervlek. En dat het bij mannen meestal rond de romp is.
En draag jij zo een brilletje onder de zonnebank of doe je gewoon je ogen dicht? volstaat dat niet?

gtzz

----------


## Agnes574

Ik doe mijn ogen gewoon dicht  :Wink: 

Melanoom is iets wat er 'raar' en grillig uitziet en wat snel verandert... ik zou me niet druk maken om een licht vlekje, maar als je twijfelt ga dan even langs je huisarts, dan weet je meteen of het ok is!

----------


## sietske763

ben gister na dit zonnebank verhaal gelezen te hebben ook maar weer eronder gegaan...
ik schijn hele goede lampen te hebben, zit ook een vorm van lichtherapie bij in.
partner draait nachtdiensten en knapt ook helemaal op van de zonnebank..
ik ga net als jij ag, eronder om er gezonder uit te zien

----------


## dotito

Hallo Smallen,

Zoals Agnes ook zegt is 12 min om de 2 weken echt niet schadelijk hoor.
Maar wat ik wel zou doen is een beschermende créme aanbrengen.
Ale dat is iets wat ik toch altijd doe,en achteraf een after-lotion.
Zo beschermt ge u huid toch.
Wat ik niet zou doen is een snelbruinende créme in het begin nemen, tenzij je heel veel onder de zonnebank gaat.
Maar als je nog nooit onder de zonnebank bent geweest,zou ik daar mee oppassen!
Voor de rest zou ik zeggen geniet ervan,want kan echt deugd doen he die warmte!
En dan nog een bruin kleurtje erbij. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Grtjes Do

----------


## smallen

warm? ik trek meestal nog een tshirt over die ventilator op het einde omdat ik er anders koud onder heb en de ventilator niet volledig af kan gezet worden.

gtzz

----------


## dotito

@Smallen,

Kan je die dan niet appart instellen de ventilator/gezichtbruiner/lichaamswarmte?
Waar ik naar toe ga dat zijn ergoline zonnebanken,die kan je individueel instellen.
Wel handig hoor.
Ik laat het altijd wat warmer worden,omdat dit dan deugd doet aan mijn rug vandaar.

Grtjes Do

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo, het laatste berichtje was van Dootje....leuk....

Ik heb een zonnehemel, dus ik lig op een bed met daarboven 12 zonnebanklampen....komt uit Belgie... :Embarrassment:  ik ben er al 1 1/2 jaar niet meer onder geweest maar zal dat dit weekend wel weer gaan doen...het is heerlijk voor je ledematen en je knapt er geestelijk ook van op...wel goed je gezicht insmeren en je borstkas want de huid is dunner op die plekken....15 a 20 min lig ik op mijn rug en daarna draai ik mij nog 10 minuten om voor de rugpartij....heerlijk, maar het moet niet te warm zijn want als 50 plusser heb je daar goed last van!!!  :Wink:  zoals Agnes al zegt, als je niet te vaak gaat dan komt het best wel goed...ik heb 1x al mijn lampen laten verwisselen...iemand kwam dat controleren inzake stralen, en in verband met kanker....tja ik heb het laten doen, voorlopig niet meer.....op mijn balkon kan ik niet zitten als de zon daar schijnt, dan is het zo warm dat mijn huid er van gaat jeuken, dus dan zit ik binnen...ik begrijp ook wel waarom ik zo'n ernstig tekort had aan vit D.....maar daar wordt nu aan gewerkt...ik slik nu een hoge dosis....

Warme groeten van een zonnebank/hemel eigenaresse...hihi  :Wink:  byeeeeeeeee fijne zomer gewenst...

----------

